

The American Dream Is Leaving America - elon_musk
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/opinion/sunday/nicholas-kristof-the-american-dream-is-leaving-america.html

======
tn13
There is no problem with America's higher education. If person like me who is
born in a poor family in India can take expensive loans in India (11% APR)
come here and make a good living and pay off the loan, that is what an
American dream looks like.

I think American youth is outright lazy and irresponsible and acting like
crybaby. They dont need some "right to college". What they need is to get rid
of the utterly broken public education system at elementary level. Public
schools are the bog where most of the poor young American Kids end up being
forced into. These kids have little option but to take the abysmal quality
education. My kids on other hand go to better private schools or I am rich
enough to buy a house near the best public schools.

Replace the public school funding with School vouchers.

At present American Public schooling looks like a North Korean model of
education. "Government knows the best"!

